# Motherboard at 84 degrees celcius?!



## ultipig

Hello,

I just installed PC PROBE II from the motherboard software/drivers cd that came with the mobo. Right when it booted, it said that my motherboard was at 84 degrees celcius? That's crazy! 

It hasn't changed at all in the past 5 minutes. I suspect that there is an error.

Right when I saw it, I turned all my case fans on high because I was freaked out. 

I suspect an error, because everything else is fluctuating except the motherboard temperature.

My cpu temp is going between 27c to 30c. I know that's fine. 

I'm just confused. Have any of you heard of the same problem with this software? 

Thanks.


----------



## StrangleHold

Install something like PC Wizard and see what the northbridge temp. is.


----------



## ultipig

Wow. PC Wizard said the same thing.

I think my motherboard is telling the programs that it's at 85c, because a motherboard would melt (exaggeration) at that temperature...


----------



## StrangleHold

So in PC Wizard it has 85c under Mainboard temp.?


----------



## ultipig

StrangleHold said:


> So in PC Wizard it has 85c under Mainboard temp.?



Yes :\


----------



## linkin

well feel inside the case and see if it does feel like 85*c. if it's not it could be a bad sesnor.


----------



## ultipig

Hmph. Feels room temperature. It must just be a bad sensor thingy. 

Considering I have three 12cm intake fans, one 12cm outtake fan, one 20cm outtake fan, and all cables tucked behing the motherboard tray, I would seriously doubt that there is a ventilation problem. 

Just seems like a whole bunch of bologna to me.


----------



## linkin

fans are good. use more as intake rather than out take as it helps reduce dust build up.


----------



## ultipig

Yup. That's what I have


----------



## Matthew1990

I belive most mobos wouldnt melt at 85, if graphics cards PCB can stand up to 120C so you would the mobo. Mine is 28C idle and 35C load.


----------



## ultipig

I was exaggerating.


----------



## Springy182

ultipig said:


> Hmph. Feels room temperature. It must just be a bad sensor thingy.
> 
> Considering I have three 12cm intake fans, one 12cm outtake fan, one 20cm outtake fan, and all cables tucked behing the motherboard tray, I would seriously doubt that there is a ventilation problem.
> 
> Just seems like a whole bunch of bologna to me.



Bad sensor, if it doesnt fluctuate at all, and the amount of cooling you have, it's definitely the sensor.


----------



## dsolash

well it may be right.. but probably wrong.. or maybe you messed the nb voltage up or something. My board ran fairly hot, even though i have an Antec 1200 so i just bought a little antecspot cool fan blowing directly on my nb heatsink. Reduced the temperature by about 10C. The board may be bad also


----------

